# Benton Shooters 3D Shoot Schedule 2015



## The Buck Bomber (Dec 7, 2014)

Jan. 17 & 18
Feb. 7 & 8
Mar. 7 & 8
Apr. 18 & 19
May 2 & 3
June 6 & 7
July 18 & 19
Aug. 8 & 9

Hope to see everyone again. We will also have the new targets you will be shooting at the ASA's this year. For info.... Call Manda @ 7064555265 or Matt @ 4233386034   Also we just got the 3 new targets you will be shooting at ASA's!!!! ( the black panther looks tough)&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Dec 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this season!!!!


----------



## 4him (Dec 12, 2014)

Steph and I are looking forward to it !


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Dec 18, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Dec 19, 2014)

We just got in the new targets ASA will be shooting. Black panther brown bear and black buck. So you will have a chance to shoot them before Florida. Hope to see you there.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Dec 19, 2014)

We'll be there


----------



## t8ter (Jan 2, 2015)

Nasty


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jan 2, 2015)

He is pretty wicked!!!!


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Jan 3, 2015)

I think I'll skip that target when I come to it.


----------



## BobbyNSian03 (Jan 3, 2015)

The Buck Bomber said:


> I think I'll skip that target when I come to it.



If that's an option!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## t8ter (Jan 6, 2015)

The Buck Bomber said:


> I think I'll skip that target when I come to it.



Nope....as much as you was giggling when we unboxed that cat.You shooting it!


----------



## The Buck Bomber (Jan 8, 2015)

You first so i got somthing to aim at.


----------



## bowgirl (Jan 12, 2015)

Just a few more days!


----------



## HogHvn (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll be there ole buddy.


----------

